# HELP dialer oder was auch immer



## natze (16 Januar 2006)

Hallo.
also ich habe im september einen neuen tel anschluss bekommen meine erste rechnung waren 2500 euro, laut aussagen der hotline herrschaften sei es ein dialer.
Ich habe einspruch eingelegt und nun mein die damen und herren der nefkom ich solle das zahlen da das wohl kein dialer sei sondern irgendwelche hotlinenummern oder auslandsnummern.
die ich nie gewählt habe.
auf meinem pc versteckte sich ein dialer namens mainpean....
die nefkom meint aber es wäre kein dialer sondern telefon gespräche
aber ich habe diese nie geführt.
Ja und ich war so dumm keinen einzelverbindungsnachweiss aufzuführen
für was auch bei einer telefonflat.
Gibt es dialer mit anderen vorwahlen als 0190/oder 0900
und muss ich das wirklich zahlen.....

danke 
natze


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Januar 2006)

siehe: Erste Schritte zur Ersten-Hilfe bei Dialer

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161

cp


----------



## natze (16 Januar 2006)

danke das habe ich schon getan der einspruch wurde abgeschmettert 
weil ich "angeblich telefoniert habe"
lächerliche28 stunden zu einer hotline oder ausland oder wohin auch immer....


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Januar 2006)

Alles was über die allgemeinen Ratschläge hinaus geht, wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung.

Daher der Rat sich an eine Verbraucherberatungsstelle oder einen Anwalt zu wenden

cp


----------



## rolf76 (16 Januar 2006)

natze schrieb:
			
		

> muss ich das wirklich zahlen.....


Diese Frage zum Vorgehen in deinem konkreten Fall darf dir - wegen des derzeit geltenden Rechtsberatungsgesetzes - hier niemand beantworten. Bei dem zu zahlenden Betrag von 2.500 EUR sehe ich den Gang zu einem spezialisierten Anwalt als empfehlenswerten Schritt an, auf Forenbeiträge würde ich mich da nicht allein verlassen...


----------



## natze (16 Januar 2006)

meine frage wäre ja auch ob sich ein dialer so einnisten kann das es aussieht wie telefonieren und kennt oder sagt jemanden was die Fa. Mainpean
danke


----------



## UlliZ (16 Januar 2006)

*mainpean*

Diese Firma

mainpean 

ist ganz simpel und ergreifend ein Dienstleister, der Telefon- und Internetzugänge abrechnet.

Ansonsten: wenn 2.500 EUR Forderungen "im Feuer" stehen, geht man gewiß dann wirklich mal zu einem Fachanwalt, Erstberatung, rechne so mit 30-40 EUR (vorher mit dem Herrn Anwalt diesen Betrag für die Erstberatung kurz erörtern bzw. verhandeln).


----------



## Der Jurist (16 Januar 2006)

Such Dir hier einen Rechtsbeistand: http://www.dialerschutz.de/links-anwaelte.php


----------



## BenTigger (16 Januar 2006)

Grundsätzlich: Ja es gab Dialer, die "normale" Telefonnummern anriefen. Siehe HAS (069xxxxx) . Das diente dann zur Ermittlung der Telefonnummer um dann an den Besitzer der Tel.Nr. eine schöne Dienstleistungsrechnung zu versenden.
Andere Möglichkeiten sind natürlich auch vorstellbar.


----------



## Stalker2002 (16 Januar 2006)

Was für ein Telefon wird verwendet? Ist es möglicherweise ein schnurloses DECT-Gerät? Da besteht zumindest die Möglichkeit, das sich ein fremdes Mobilteil auf die Basisstation geschaltet hat.
Des weiteren sollte man über eine technische Überprüfung gemäß §16 TKV nachdenken.

MfG
L.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Januar 2006)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Des weiteren sollte man über eine technische Überprüfung gemäß §16 TKV nachdenken.


Das steht doch in den Erste Hilfe Anleitungen, die der/die  User/in  komplett gelesen haben will 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=41489#41489

cp


----------



## Stalker2002 (16 Januar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Das steht doch in den Erste Hilfe Postings, die der User komplett gelesen haben will
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=41489#41489



Da sollte dann aber auch ein Hinweis auf die Gefahren von Schnurlosgeräten rein. Sind ja auch nicht so selten, solche Telefone.

MfG
L.


----------



## News (16 Januar 2006)

natze schrieb:
			
		

> auf meinem pc versteckte sich ein dialer namens mainpean....


Nanu, AFAIK sind die Dinger doch seit längerem alle nach der Tochterfirma benannt => "Intexus" ?!


----------



## Qoppa (16 Januar 2006)

@ natze


> ...das habe ich schon getan der einspruch wurde abgeschmettert
> weil ich "angeblich telefoniert habe"


das ist völlig irrelevant.

ich denke, Du solltest

- erst einmal einen nachträglichen Einzelverbindungsnachweis beantragen. Dann hast Du Datum u. Rufnummer (evt. die 3 letzten Ziffern xxx).

- alle möglichen Nachweise für Abwesenheit o.ä. im fraglichen Zeitraum sammeln.

- wie schon gesagt, Prüfprotokoll für die Verbindungen nach § 16 TKV anfordern. Wenn sie dem nicht nachkommen, haben sie in einem Prozeß schon mal schlechte Karten!

bei so hohen Summen ist es nicht unwahrscheinlich, daß es sich um einen Systemfehler/interne Manipulation handelt.
Daher ggf. über die Möglichkeit einer Strafanzeige nachdenken.


----------



## wibu (17 Januar 2006)

Auch den nachträglichebn EVN gibt es m.E. mit kompletten Rufnummern. Wenn du den hast, schau im mal nach, ob sich eventuell Verbindungszeiten überschneiden oder Verbindungen abgerechnet wurden, die nicht stimmen können, z.B. mit einer Dauer von 00.00.00. Das passiert, ich spreche aus Erfahrung. Damit könntest du den EVN "kippen".

Denk mal über eine Rufnummersperre für die "Servicehotlines" nach. 

Eine Strafanzeige halte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht für sinnvoll.

Gruß wibu

P.S. Ich schließe mich den Vorpostern an. Nimm dir einen Anwalt!


----------



## SnoopyDog (18 Januar 2006)

Hi!

Ich bin auch bei NEFkom und habe das in deren Forum verfolgt:
http://www.nefsupport.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1921

NEFkom behauptet, sie könnten keinen EVN mehr liefern, weil natze angeblich der sofortigen Löschung der Verbindungsdaten zugestimmt habe. Allerdings hat natze den Anschluß erst seit September 2005.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

*Mainpean Dialer*

Das mit dem Dialer kann doch ganz leicht überprüft werde - aufrufen und gucken, was er für eine Nummer wählt. Ists keine Auslnadsnummer, scheidet der doch schon mal aus
L


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2006)

*Dailer oder Auslandsnummer...*

@natze...
ist doch letztendlich völlig egal.
Pack den Rechner, geh zur Polizei und lass die Mühle sichern.
Selbst wenn Dein PC gestorben ist gibt es ja noch Möglichkeiten.
Aber nur hier im Forum hin und her zu Diskutieren bringt doch nichts.
Hast Du den Dailer gelöscht, so sieht es für Dich eher schlecht aus.
Aber wie gesagt, Du solltest das Teil endlich packen und damit
zur Kripo marschieren.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Februar 2006)

@  natze

... auch wenn der Dialer bereits gelöscht wurden, ein Blick in unseren  Erste-Hilfe-Kasten lohnt sich immer. Einfach blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------

